# Need advice for 55gallon



## lt88 (Dec 31, 2014)

So I am new here, I have been trying to find info on some 55 gallons. I have but not what I am looking for, and I would like a direct answer of the sort I guess. This is my first planted tank, so really trying to make it work right now.

Setup:

55 gallon
Been up for 1 week
dirt/gravel top layer
Plants: amazons swords, jungle val, ludwigia red, tiger lotus and one more plant I forgot the name of.
No c02, not sure If I want to do this.
I have a fluval 306 and a hob filter on the other side, with no carbon filters.

I have a home depot light, I don't have the money for a t5ho, that I got for lighting with a 3 bulb 48 inch. I have all 3 running right now with 2 6500k and a 5500k light. I was using 3 6500k then as I was reading, seems like it could be good but not any contrast on color for light. Threw the 5500k on today to see how it works.

The tiger lotus is already starting to sprout, got them as bulbs. I can't really tell on much of anything else yet, they look good right now. Some seem a little taller then normal.
I have schedule I want to try and make for the tank. I am trying to use seachem flourish, but I don't really know how often. Says twice a week but I don't really know about it.

One of my biggest questions is fish. Last night I checked the water with a kit and everything looked nice. The other question is what fish, I have ideas but not sure how well they would work. Such as school of tetras, rainbows a bit pricey for me $12 a fish is online and local. Want some fish who will use the tank, swim threw the plants etc.

Thanks for reading the wall of text if you did, just looking to fill in the blanks on how it is going. Will link pictures soon. Thanks again!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Fish are really up to you. Some keep them true to the plant biotope. Tetras will swim mostly in the middle. Rainbows will do the same. I think the best thing is to look at fish you like, price them out and then you can decide. Your gonna need some bottom feeders and some algae eaters. Don't forget about them...


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice set-up. Once those swords grow in and whatever those little guys up front are this will be amazing! Have you thought about moving those little guys up front to the left or right in front of the ludwigia bunches to leave the front more open? Then later on you can add some crypts in the middle for a nice lush lawn! If you have a petco/petsmart near you you can pick up australian rainbows for the price of tetras, they grow to like 4-5".. Like $1.98 at those places. that little plant looks like some type of relative to lobelia.. have you posted it to the Plant I.D. forum yet?


----------



## lt88 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Hoping everything goes "good" for my first planted tank.

I have been looking into angels, I turned the flow down a lot. Wanted to turn it from flowing stream to a slow current. I am going to petco etc... tomorrow to look at some ferts and such. Hoping to get some fish to if I can decide on angles or rainbows. I really like the rainbows but I love how the angels look swimming threw the plants.

My hope is the brazil jungle val will cover the sides to hide filters and the swords to do the same. Looking to put more in the front for a carpet deal. I am going the store I got the plants in the front from. 

I really want the ludwigia to grow up over the sides some to make it feel lush with out feeling small. I tired to plant it out some. Going to start ferts this week, Looking to give the plants some more life. But my tiger lotus has a leaf on it already, both do.


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

It88, how is the tank coming along? What did you decide for fish? If you are using dirt I wouldn't dose any ferts, maybe to get some initial growth but you'll want CO2 for that to really help. Otherwise, you may wind up with algae growth rather than plant growth. And, try a siesta lighting schedule for extra CO2/growth. Try breaking up the Ludwigia bunches as well. The upper growth may out compete the lower growth if not and then you'll wind up with a big mess of dead leaves rotting around the base. Hope this tank is going well.


----------

